# ooooops!



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Any idea what the offspring of a Pyr and an Airedale would be like? :ashamed:


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Airedales are terriers, so I wouldn't trust any pups as LGD's. 

Airedales require a LOT of grooming, and Pyrs have long hair too, so my guess is that the grooming requirements of the pups would be considerable.

Line up some good family homes looking for a large, hairy dog!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Honestly, and I never say this, but honestly, I would abort them.
Can you imagine what the tenacity and bossiness of a terrier would be like in the body of a GP? That would scare the bejeebers out of me. I would abort that liter ASAP. And I never say that unless it is something that seems really scary.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> Honestly, and I never say this, but honestly, I would abort them.
> Can you imagine what the tenacity and bossiness of a terrier would be like in the body of a GP? That would scare the bejeebers out of me. I would abort that liter ASAP. And I never say that unless it is something that seems really scary.


Not my dogs so not my choice...... just wondering what the neighbors will have to deal with!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> just wondering what the neighbors will have to deal with!


Several 100 lb nightmares


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Might want to try to find PP sport homes.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like they will be dogs to me.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I want one.....

Jim


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A freind has one, she hasn't had any trouble with it. She has cats, chickens and horses.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I think you'll get Big tough hairy mutts. 
Airedales can be quite tenacious, game for the task at hand. Pyr are supposed to be fearless defenders._ (I'm sure it depends on which stock like any breed)_


----------

